# Fire Box lid seal ??



## bunky (Sep 17, 2007)

The lid on My SFB on my SnP has about an 1/4 gap in it, I called the company they want $140 for a new SFB, So I'm gonna try and fix mine I read about the Wood stove door rope gasket, and the High temp sealer.   but I read where some people have problems with the rope coming off after a time or too,  and wasn't sure what  to buy for the a high temp sealer...  

Any one have any info??   or tried something else??


----------



## meowey (Sep 17, 2007)

I put the wood stove rope gasket on my SFB on my CharGriller.  The lid holds the gasket in place when it is closed.  It seems to tighten it up a bit.  I figure if the gasket comes off, I'll just put more on.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have rope gasket on mine.  It hasn't fallen off yet.  Put some on my firebox but need to modify it somewhat. Lid won't close all the way unless I hang some weight on it.


----------



## coz (Sep 17, 2007)

I have used RTV silicone ,the automotive type to attach the rope gasket to my cookers.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent suggestion Coz. I have used it for the same and other smoker uses, it works and adhere's very well.


----------



## wesley (Sep 21, 2007)

I am trying some 3m fire barrier on my bandera. Only a few smokes on it but seems to be holding pretty good.


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you use the RTV silicone by itself, kind of like form-a-gasket, or do you use it to hold the rope in place?


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I used it to hold the gasket in place.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I put it directly on the smoker and layed oiled saran wrap on it, closed the doors until it set up to form the gasket, then removed the saran wrap and it was perfectly formed to the smoker ... only two smokes with it so far though.


----------



## bunky (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I picked up some Rutland High temp black the other day and yesterday I laid a bead on my smoke and used saran wrap,  Was thinking of using the rope gasket but  didn't   might pull mine off and try it with the rope,....


make sure you oil the saran wrap I didn't and I'm having a hard time getting it off in spots... 

Has anyone tried  laying a second bead over a cured layer ???



Thanks Debi for the suggestion


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Bunky you could try laying on some heavy paper and ironing it. Hopefully the plastic will stick to the hot paper? Just a thought. I haven't tried it. Don't get it on the iron the wife will kill you!


----------

